# HELP ID axle flange type!!!



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I need help identifying axle flange type on a rear end I am considering buying.

It is a Ford 9" housing converted to 64-67 GM spec, but I am not sure what the axle flange type is. Any way to tell from these pics without a proper measurement? I know its no longer a Ford flange type, but which GM? A flamnge guide sheet is attached for reference.

It is about 100 miles away from me, so trying to figure it out before I drive to take a look (especially since I already bought a rear Wilwood disc kit for my current BOP rear, so I need to know the correct backing plate to swap everything onto based on flange type).
Any help greatly appreciated!!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Looks to be one of the Chevy ones. probably the bottom (specialty) one since its a Ford housing. But hard to say


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks. yeah, wish there was a way to tell just from the pics


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

ended up being chevy special, FYI


----------

